# Hyena meet up for FWA?



## Lazer (Oct 21, 2008)

Hello there, I was looking to maybe set something up for FWA this comming year. I'd like to have a hyena meet up, for those with hyena fursonas (Or just characters). It's not super exclusive or anything, just thought it'd be a fun idea. I always love meeting new people so I figured it was worth a shot. Anyone interested? 

I need to test the waters and see when the best time is, how many to expect (I was going to try to provide some snackage), and so on and so forth.


----------



## loveypuppy (Nov 3, 2008)

I'll meet up with you C: I plan to have Derian, a male spotted hyena, done for FWA! I'll make bone-shaped cookies!


----------



## Lazer (Nov 4, 2008)

loveypuppy said:


> I'll meet up with you C: I plan to have Derian, a male spotted hyena, done for FWA! I'll make bone-shaped cookies!



 Awesome, sounds like fun. I'm still trying to guage interest before I make any for sure plans. But even if we don't have an "official" meet up, just hanging out would rock.


----------



## loveypuppy (Nov 7, 2008)

Okie dokie


----------



## Incaros (Nov 7, 2008)

I have a bit of a hyena fetish, but I don't have a hyena character.


----------



## Teco (Nov 7, 2008)

I might, March is a ways off, should have some money saved up


----------

